# ENWorld Journal #5: Articla idea



## Michael Morris (Dec 11, 2003)

I have an idea for an article in the March issue.  Is there still time, is one needed, etc.  Get ahold of me Jason or Dextra? 

And Merry Christmas to the Gelflings.


----------



## Morrus (Dec 11, 2003)

Rangerwickett is the person you need.  Check the sumbission guidelines and sent it along to him!


----------



## Steverooo (Dec 13, 2003)

RangerWickett has been pretty swamped with finals, this week...  I'm still waiting to hear back from him on an article I submitted some time back (last week)?


----------

